# What is a good company for shipping a car to Qatar?



## adamh (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anybody know a good shipper to send a car from the US to Qatar?

Thanks!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! The military maintais a list of approved movers and shippers. That might be the best way to find a company that at least knows where Qatar is. Just google for something like 'us military approved movers international'.


----------



## edwardsclan (Apr 19, 2010)

adamh said:


> Does anybody know a good shipper to send a car from the US to Qatar?
> 
> Thanks!


Why bother? Vehicles are cheap in Qatar and you can find great deals on almost-new, low-mileage vehicles (<= 2 years old). There is a high churn rate on new vehicles which is why they come on the market 1 to 2 years old and someone else has paid for the depreciation!


----------



## dazk55 (Jan 29, 2009)

You have to pay 5 - 6% import tax as well.!!!

Plus your car will get bashed, scratched, dinked, many vehicle bumps here.

Plus certain country citizens have to re- take the driving test; & yes USA is one of them.

Do yourself a big !! favour, come here WITH an international driving licence & rent a car for first month or so, then buy a big 4x4 thats a good few years old & then join AAA for 500 riyals a year they will take your car for servicing & annual testing & re-registration.


----------

